# Remaining Relative Visa



## gracebrandon (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello. Has anyone here applied for a Remaining Relative Visa (Subclass 115) and is still pending? We lodged our application for my husband's only brother (both parents are deceased) and our application has been acknowledged valid. However, with the queing and capping policy, the processing time seems to be forever. We lodged our application in Nov 2010 and was given a May 2011 queing date. I'm just wondering if anyone's got the same issue and how long do we still have to wait? 3-4 years perhaps? Thanks


----------



## testingmypatience (Nov 12, 2013)

*Answer to your question?*

Hey

Came across this thread and wondered what conclusion you came to grace did you get any feedback? I'm on my third year waiting...

Michael


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Michael, what was your queue date? Has your visa been assessed yet? Current wait times for this visa are at 16 YEARS. 

This is what Immigration's website says:



> Remaining Relative and Aged Dependent Relative visa applicants
> 
> Applications for Remaining Relative or Aged Dependent Relative visas with a queue date up to 30 June 2011 have been released from the queue. These applications will be considered for final processing as a place in the Migration Program becomes available.
> 
> ...


----------



## gracebrandon (Aug 24, 2011)

hey michael

our visa application has been approved in March 2013. Thank God

Lodged on Nov 2010, queu date of May 2011, released for last stage processing on January 2013, we submitted other requirements, approved in MArch 2013. almost 2.5yrs

when did you lodge and what's your queu date? i always monitored the queu dates they're processing and as soon as they put the May 2011 date, i contacted the case officer immediately. 

how come you're on your 3rd yr now?

grace


----------



## testingmypatience (Nov 12, 2013)

*guessinggame*

Hi Gracie

Thanks for your concern. im trying to get that info this morning.. my head is about to explode.

Thank you for the insight


----------



## testingmypatience (Nov 12, 2013)

Hello again

My visa application is for Remaining Relative visa (subclass 835)(onshore).

I have no idea why im on my 3rd year.. My Mom, Dad, Sister, Auntie Uncle and there family have all been citizens for over 10yrs.. I also have a chronic disease and suffer from depression and anxiety which has been exacerbated by this long wait..

Mypatiencetested


----------



## dhamal (Nov 26, 2013)

gracebrandon said:


> Hello. Has anyone here applied for a Remaining Relative Visa (Subclass 115) and is still pending? We lodged our application for my husband's only brother (both parents are deceased) and our application has been acknowledged valid. However, with the queing and capping policy, the processing time seems to be forever. We lodged our application in Nov 2010 and was given a May 2011 queing date. I'm just wondering if anyone's got the same issue and how long do we still have to wait? 3-4 years perhaps? Thanks


Hi Grace
I have lodged remaining relative onshore for my sister in Nov 2011 and a case officer has been allocated recently and asking for medicals and all other requirements. How long do they take after checking eligibility and all meeting requirements?
Thanks
Dhamal


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey Michael,

Sorry its taking so long but at least there will be light at the end of the tunnel for you. Keep us up to date with your progress...

Interesting how they say "up to 16 years" thats just crazy!

Dylan


----------



## gracebrandon (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello

It was very quick. We were asked for medicals, police clearances in january 2013 then complied immediately. By february, we were asked for Assurance of support and got that sorted in a month or less. By end of march, visa grant came.


----------

